

So much help, so few startups - martinvanaken
http://blog.8thcolor.com/2012/09/the-meta-startup-world/

======
antidoh
"The number of companies, people, administrations, tools, software dedicated
to help or support startups is overwhelming. While insomuch a good news
(especially for us), I’m worrying somewhat that more people and energy seem to
be dedicated to help startups that to make startups."

That's where the money is. You can make a nice, steady living selling pick
axes to gold miners on their way to disappearing into the mountains.

~~~
martinvanaken
I'm not sure I like the analogy (as a gold miner disappearing into the
mountains), but it certainly made me laugh.

I remember someone saying that one of the biggest winners of the incubators
processes were sometime the incubators themselves (via the equity they get in
the companies they help). You analogy is not that far.

Thanks for the thought.

Martin

